# maxey show cages



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all

just thought i would put a post on to let you all know i am know manufacturing 
maxey show cages to order
i will have a few in stock but best to say to order

please contact for sample pictures and price

paul


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all

i understand that a few on here have been ripped of by someone making maxeys
and never coming up with the goods all i can sy is i am not like that and i have dealt with alot
of people on here and never ripped anybody of i.e mischives mark / amber leigh / swiftvally stud

and a couple of pictures added


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Who has ripped people off?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ive heard of people charging silly money, dearest ive heard is £14 without postage x there was a guy on here that started doing them and took orders and money then no1 could get hold of him, i think they got them in the end tho x


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

oh, ok. I'm buying some from a really nice guy, Brian, who makes cages etc for show birds and now makes maxis. £11 for a lidded maxi - I've ordered 6 lidded maxis, which are costing a total of £76 inc postage by courier! Very professional service.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I got 4 maxey's from Brian... they are very good, and he is very professional and a nice guy!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I need some Maxi's how do i get hold of Brian ?

Many thankees


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2440

Here's the thread with Brian's details 
xx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thankyou Tratallen


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I just realised that this thread belongs to Harlequin, who is also making Maxeys. You could try a PM to him too


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

harlequin stud said:


> hi all
> 
> i understand that a few on here have been ripped of by someone making maxeys
> and never coming up with the goods all i can sy is i am not like that and i have dealt with alot
> ...


May i ask what you charge for your Maxi's please Paul ?

Many thanks
Juliet


----------

